

Ask HN: hacker pets - joubert

What pets do you guys have/want? Some people like pet rocks, I'm thinking a sloth - http://vimeo.com/11712103<p>Any other suggestions?
======
jacquesm
Isn't the sloth an endangered species ?

------
tjpick
are hacker pets different to any other kind of pets?

